# Vacuum press using the allinonewinepump



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 26, 2017)

I just tested my vacuum press using the allinonewinepump on Friday and everything went very smooth and painless. I am waiting to do a comparison with the same amount of grape skins and compare to a turn style press and the one I just designed and compare the differences - stay tuned for more info

let me know if anyone is interested - It will be alot cheaper and cleanable and faster than conventional methods - for home winemakers


----------



## dralarms (Aug 26, 2017)

Got my interest


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 27, 2017)

Always interesting to see what you've come up with, Steve.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 27, 2017)

Way to go Steve, can't wait to see the details!


----------



## jgmann67 (Aug 27, 2017)

I was going to make a bucket press this season. But, I'm interested!

Video?


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 27, 2017)

yes, interested...


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 27, 2017)

What a tease! Yes, interested and anxious. Dangling that carrot on August 27th of all times! 

Football coach talking to players right before kickoff:
"I've created a whole new game plan boys! Sure fire way to win and dominate every facet of the game!" ............

"After the game just tell me if you wanna hear about it". Just bustin chops bud. 

You keep the needs of the 5-15 gal "basement dweller" in mind, often overlooked by others. Because "Not only are you the president,.......you're also a member." Can't wait.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 27, 2017)

As a frame of reference, I have been vacuum pressed around 15,000 pounds (over the past 3 years) using my Blichmann Wine Easy. Works excellent, so I know that vacuum fermenting is a viable technology. I purchased my set-up used, however pricing the Wine Easy set up that I have new would be $1,300 before tax & shipping. 
Steve puts a lot of thought into everything he has developed, really looking forward to seeing what he has come up with.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 27, 2017)

NorCal said:


> As a frame of reference, I have been vacuum pressed around 15,000 pounds (over the past 3 years) using my Blichmann Wine Easy. Works excellent, so I know that vacuum fermenting is a viable technology. I purchased my set-up used, however pricing the Wine Easy set up that I have new would be $1,300 before tax & shipping.
> Steve puts a lot of thought into everything he has developed, really looking forward to seeing what he has come up with.




Very true. I remember checking out all the videos of Blichmann system and thinking how impressive it was: A fermenter/press dual function. But $800+ for the vessel, $200+ for the pump setup, and $200+ for the piston is not chump change. 
I love that Steve is not just hanging his hat on his pump, but always has the wheels spinning for more ideas. From the PET setup, to the filter setup, to the "headache eliminator" (as I call it) I should start calling him the Thomas Edison of home winemaking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 27, 2017)

I used aronia berries for my first test - it worked well. We pressed about 200 pounds in about 30 minutes. We did it all in the kitchen , with no mess at all. 

The real test will be with grapes - so I am waiting for my grapes to come in and test it. I will then take the skins that got vacuum pressed and put them into a turn style press and see how much more juice comes out of the previous vacuum pressed must. 

Does anyone else have a better test ? the entire procedure will be video taped. 

I know of the Blichmann Wine Easy - way too expensive for the normal home winemaker - This will be priced affordable that anyone will be able to purchase it. 

Hint = there is still no lifting of heavy buckets or primary fermentors


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 27, 2017)

Currently "downnashore" relaxing on the beach with my family [emoji41]. 
"What are smiling about?" they asked. 

"Remember the vacuum pump you bought me for my birthday? Well you see, the dude who created it came up with a new pressing system use for it. Originally I wasn't sure if it was just a way to use the pump with another piece of expensive equipment, or if it is a more affordable alternative. But he just said-------"

They cut me off--"This is boring. Get off your stupid phone and build a sandcastle with us." 

They don't share my excitement. Time to turn off this "time waster" and have some fun.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 27, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> The real test will be with grapes - so I am waiting for my grapes to come in and test it. I will then take the skins that got vacuum pressed and put them into a turn style press and see how much more juice comes out of the previous vacuum pressed must.
> 
> Does anyone else have a better test ? the entire procedure will be video taped.
> 
> I know of the Blichmann Wine Easy - way too expensive for the normal home winemaker - This will be priced affordable that anyone will be able to purchase it.



Steve, don't forget to do qualitative measures as well. 

Just because you can get more juice out of the must, doesn't mean it's a good idea. Even if you can get more, is it adding to the quality of the wine? The last juice out of a basket press that is cranked to the max will not have the quality as a good vacuum pressing. I would say the Wine Easy does leaves some juice on the table (meaning, in the must), but I would say that it is 2%-5% of the total juice.

Between @4Score and I, we have a best of show, best wine, best of class, golds, a dozen or so silvers. Between us, I think there is only one wine, made with this press that has not received an award in 3 years. Not bragging, I think the gentle press has a lot to do with it. It creates a softer wine, less tannins, no seed cracking, which makes the wine less astringent and approachable sooner.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 27, 2017)

NorCal said:


> Steve, don't forget to do qualitative measures as well.
> 
> Just because you can get more juice out of the must, doesn't mean it's a good idea. Even if you can get more, is it adding to the quality of the wine? The last juice out of a basket press that is cranked to the max will not have the quality as a good vacuum pressing. I would say the Wine Easy does leaves some juice on the table (meaning, in the must), but I would say that it is 2%-5% of the total juice.
> 
> Between @4Score and I, we have a best of show, best wine, best of class, golds, a dozen or so silvers. Between us, I think there is only one wine, made with this press that has not received an award in 3 years. Not bragging, I think the gentle press has a lot to do with it. It creates a softer wine, less tannins, no seed cracking, which makes the wine less astringent and approachable sooner.



How would I do a qualitative measures as well.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 27, 2017)

You can count me in. . . . . for the other shoe to drop!!!!!!


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree with you @Norcal as far as the quality of the juice pressed. However, the purpose of this demonstration I think is to show that the method is equivalent to other methods. If so, then in practice, we can (presumably) always back off and press more gently. 

I think if you press in a usual method, then remove and "fluff" the cake you can usually press some more juice out the second time. This would be my concern with the test method as I understand it. You might underestimate the adequacy of the first press if you assume that anything pressed out the second time would have been pressed out the first time around if only it had been done with the usual method. 

You could control for this by dividing the grapes into two batches, one pressed the usual way, one pressed with the Ai1 vaccuum press. Then take both of the cakes, handle them the same way, press the second time with a standard press. If you get the same yield with both samples, then the Ai1 logically yielded the same amount as the standard press first time around.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 27, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Currently "downnashore" relaxing on the beach with my family [emoji41].



"Liking" if only for _downnashore._


----------



## NorCal (Aug 27, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> How would I do a qualitative measures as well.



Ferment all together, press 1/2 each way. Let settle for a day. Do blind tastings with no less than 3 people and see if you can taste the difference. 

It would be interesting to age them separate as well and see if there is any difference over time. I would get there will be a noticeable difference up front, but that the differences narrow as it ages and the tannins round out.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 27, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> "Liking" if only for _downnashore._




That one was all for you Paul. 

And I would not be concerned with leaving an extra ~liter of pressed wine in the cake anyway. Better safe than sorry. And way better than the adverse issue of pressing too hard. 

I think most would agree that as long as this creation serves its purpose without hurting the wine, is clean and easy as you say, and is a nice affordable alternative to the more expensive equipment, then it would be a very ideal addition for all the "carboyers" out there.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 27, 2017)

I can't believe Steve is tempting us like this. Come on man give it up.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 27, 2017)

dralarms said:


> I can't believe Steve is tempting us like this. Come on man give it up.



I was too excited not to mention to you all !

You know that I do alot of research and studies prior to posting anything - like all my accessories I now have available. 

I am looking for someone in my area who is making dragons blood or something similar that I can use the press and take video 

It really is nice to have a loyal following !


----------



## jburtner (Aug 28, 2017)

This sounds very interesting. Following 
-j


----------



## BlueStimulator (Aug 28, 2017)

Can't wait for the video


----------



## crankyoldlibrian (Sep 7, 2017)

Definitely looking forward to reading more about this!


----------



## Smok1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ill be following this


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 7, 2017)

Here is a CRUDE video of the process using the Allinonewinepump - for first run and including vacuum press

https://youtu.be/AfJfrEIFES4


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 8, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here is a CRUDE video



I am getting a video is unavailable message. Also the link includes an "edit" code, which indicates this link is from when you were signed into your account and is probably not visible to others.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 8, 2017)

balatonwine said:


> I am getting a video is unavailable message. Also the link includes an "edit" code, which indicates this link is from when you were signed into your account and is probably not visible to others.



I believe it is fixed now 

https://youtu.be/AfJfrEIFES4


----------



## dralarms (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow. Interesting concept.


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh I'm diggin it. I'm sure this will be a long conversation that ensues here. I many thoughts and questions. 
But the fact that it's simply the vacuum bag and a couple new proper attachment pieces is pretty cool. 
Even if left some wine in there that wouldn't effect my opinion. 
My real concern would be how strong the plastic bag is. I know I'll have some stems floating around in there. Would they pierce the bag under vacuum? 
I'm under the assumption that those bags wouldn't last forever and would need replacing every so often.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 8, 2017)

The vacuum bag is quite durable,the inner strainer bag will hold back your stems from hurting the bag. 
I have pressed about 6 times using this design


----------



## jburtner (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow that's great! What is the largest volume of skins in one of these bags?

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 8, 2017)

I can give u dimensions latter, but it is quite large for the home winemaker


----------



## crankyoldlibrian (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for posting the video. Since I already have your pump system and am using an old/small sausage press as my wine press, I'm really excited to hear more about this as you work on it!


----------



## jburtner (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah this makes my little manual press look like a lot of work. I'm holding off on a nice sized braggot style ferment that I am planning and this looks like it will work great for pressing needs  how soon will you be selling kits?

Thanks!
-johann


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 9, 2017)

jburtner said:


> Yeah this makes my little manual press look like a lot of work. I'm holding off on a nice sized braggot style ferment that I am planning and this looks like it will work great for pressing needs  how soon will you be selling kits?
> 
> Thanks!
> -johann



I am looking to get these on the market by the end of the year - if not sooner 

It will include the following pipe with holes , proper strainer bag , vacuum bag, strainer bag, all adapters to convert it to be used with a 1 gallon container for the allinonewinepump.


----------



## dralarms (Sep 9, 2017)

Can you use a regular carboy with it, or do you have to use a 1 gallon jug?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 10, 2017)

dralarms said:


> Can you use a regular carboy with it, or do you have to use a 1 gallon jug?



I like using a 1 gallon jug - because it pulls a vacuum quicker, while the bag has a built in check valve


----------



## NorCal (Sep 10, 2017)

Steve,

What I didn't see were the results. How dry was the must? How much more wine would you get out of say a 6 gallon crush, versus the old bucket in a bucket, or squeezing a muslin bag?

It looks easy enough to clean and reuse, but your video left me wondering how well it works. Great job on this, I think it's a winner.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 10, 2017)

NorCal said:


> Steve,
> 
> What I didn't see were the results. How dry was the must? How much more wine would you get out of say a 6 gallon crush, versus the old bucket in a bucket, or squeezing a muslin bag?
> 
> It looks easy enough to clean and reuse, but your video left me wondering how well it works. Great job on this, I think it's a winner.




I am uploading the ending of the video that shows how dry the must is -

https://youtu.be/ucCtlwEoPrA

The previous person who hand pressed always came out 1 gallon short on a the 5 gallons I got.


----------



## dralarms (Sep 11, 2017)

I will want one of these when you get into production.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks pretty darn dry Steve! Way to go, looks like a winner.


----------



## dralarms (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm waiting for you to tell us are ready


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 14, 2017)

dralarms said:


> I'm waiting for you to tell us are ready



Thanks - 

still working om bringing the overall costs down and making sure that there are no flaws in the system. 

I have approx 10 more vacuum pressing to try a couple of new things - 

Will let you know when thy are ready !!


----------



## dralarms (Sep 14, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks -
> 
> still working om bringing the overall costs down and making sure that there are no flaws in the system.
> 
> ...



Ya know, you need to let me do some beta testing for you. I got a batch of banana that sure would test that thing out right.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 14, 2017)

dralarms said:


> Ya know, you need to let me do some beta testing for you. I got a batch of banana that sure would test that thing out right.



I vacuum pressed 250 pounds of Frontenac grapes after complete fermentation.
I am very happy with the results so far - 

I will definable need some beta testers at a nominal cost - 

Who is interested ?


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 14, 2017)

You can count me in for that Steve. I've spent the last couple hours researching bladder and basket presses in trying to figure my plan moving forward. 
This seems like such a nice alternative.


----------



## jburtner (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm in on some beta too if available. I have a braggot type thing that i'm experimenting with and fermenting on the grain then "pressing". Last time I did that it was a problem looking for a solution so this would be helpful  Won't have grapes again till next fall probably but yes on some grains soon. This will probably be helpful in pressing the grain and extracting "all the liquid".

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## AkTom (Sep 15, 2017)

Is this primarily for grapes?, or for fruit also? If so, you know I'm up for it. 
Tom


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm interested.
Do you expect it will work well for pressing fresh grapes too? I mostly make whites using a basket press right now.
I'd be happy to help test.


----------



## jburtner (Sep 20, 2017)

@vacuumpumpman

Hey Steve, Any idea when you might have some beta kits available? I'd like to order and plan to start a batch or series of a couple batches using this to pull the liquid out of some mashed and honey infused grains for some meads and barley wines that I am experimenting with... Would like to experiment with vacuum extraction pre and post ferment. I tried this with vacuuming a bucket system already and it wasn't a tight enough seal... This looks like it might work so am v.interested.

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## dralarms (Sep 20, 2017)

Steve, I got 270 lbs of muscadines that will be ready to press in a week to week and a half. (Maybe a little longer)


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2017)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I'm interested.
> Do you expect it will work well for pressing fresh grapes too? I mostly make whites using a basket press right now.
> I'd be happy to help test.



I would assume not - all depending on how thick skinned the grapes are ?


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'd crush them first, but not sure on skin thickness since other than my Muscat, I never know what I'm going to make.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2017)

dralarms said:


> Steve, I got 270 lbs of muscadines that will be ready to press in a week to week and a half. (Maybe a little longer)



Gearld -

Is this after primary fermentation ?


----------



## dralarms (Sep 20, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Gearld -
> 
> Is this after primary fermentation ?



Yes it will be, right now they are thawing with pectic enzyme.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 20, 2017)

Super psyched! I finally pulled the trigger on the system, so whenever the vacuum press is ready, I will be in.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2017)

heatherd said:


> Super psyched! I finally pulled the trigger on the system, so whenever the vacuum press is ready, I will be in.



Congratulations - I just packed it up , just now !


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2017)

I will be testing the vacuum press this weekend and putting the pulp that was just pressed into an ratchet style press and see how much of a loss there is - or are we just pressing the seeds and making it more bitter ??

So far to date - 21 vacuum press tests - all were done after fermentation was complete

Everything from aronia berries to grapes

Just trying to perfect the 1st run using a screened pipe to remove the free run prior to needing to press - 
it is alot lighter to move around without all the wine in the primary.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 21, 2017)

heatherd said:


> Super psyched! I finally pulled the trigger on the system, so whenever the vacuum press is ready, I will be in.



You'll wonder why it wasn't the first piece of gear you bought.


----------



## pgentile (Sep 21, 2017)

My basement now has 9 full 5-6 gl carboys and one 14 gl, 3 empties will get filled this week, I just pulled the trigger on the "all in one" with degassing and filtering, especially with the advent of pressing capabilities coming soon.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 24, 2017)

Well I just tested the vacuum press again this weekend - 

Here are my results the glass on the right is done by vacuum press and the glass on the left is done by a ratchet press - 
The taste and clarity was unbelievable difference .

We did take the must after vacuum pressing it and run it thru the ratchet press to see how much we lost - it was approx 2 bottles for approx 8 gallons of wine produced. This was the glass on the left which was unpleasant to the taste, in comparison.

I hope to improve on this - 

advantages =

Did not have to drag up a very heavy press from the basement 

clean up was no more than 5 minutes 

easy assemble and disassemble

cost -

disadvantages =

you did lose a bit of wine - but the wine u did loose was more bitter and alot more cloudy

took a bit more time to vacuum press - but more time to drink - considering u turned the pump on and walk away - 

Not recommenced for large quantities - this is designed for the home wine maker - that can not afford a press or deal with the hassle of one


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Sep 24, 2017)

You say clarity and taste were different. Which one tasted better, left or right one?

Next paragraph you say you recovered two bottle from the ratchet press. What is the volume the a bottle..


----------



## Smok1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Quote: bit more time to vac press but more time to drink... im sold, sign me up!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 24, 2017)

mikewatkins727 said:


> You say clarity and taste were different. Which one tasted better, left or right one?
> 
> Next paragraph you say you recovered two bottle from the ratchet press. What is the volume the a bottle..



I believe I mentioned -Here are my results the glass on the right is done by vacuum press and the glass on the left is done by a ratchet press - 
The taste and clarity was unbelievable difference . Yes the one on the right is much better !!


Typical bottle size of 750 ml


----------



## dralarms (Sep 27, 2017)

I got mine today and used it on muscadines. 

First, muscadine has some thick sludge so the pipe worked good but because of the thickness of the must it didn't work great. On regular grapes or other fruit it will work fantastic. 

Now on the the vacuum bag, I tested it by putting 1/2 in the vacuum bag and the other half the way I normally do it and I squeezed until my wife hands hurt. The vacuum press got more juice and the scrap was dryer than mine e that I squeezed out. And after squeezing my bag I tossed it in the vacuum press and got even more out of it.

Steve, you sure got another winner here.

I have another bucket to do tomorrow and expect great results.


----------



## richmke (Oct 28, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> We did take the must after vacuum pressing it and run it thru the ratchet press to see how much we lost - it was approx 2 bottles for approx 8 gallons of wine produced. This was the glass on the left which was unpleasant to the taste, in comparison.



I wonder ... although it tastes "unpleasant", I wonder, in small quantities (diluted with the rest of the batch), if it adds body/character to the wine.

The fermentation and aging process can transform a lot of stuff. It may also be a source of tannins. If your finished wine could have used a little more tannin, then it might have benefited from that last little bit.


----------



## crankyoldlibrian (Apr 21, 2018)

Any updates on the vacuum press?


----------

